# Any real state agents need advise



## Me1234 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi been offered a job in real estate in dubai the job pays 50% commission only what are the realistic figures id be taking home?


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey. Not a Real Estate agent myself but I know a few people who work as Real Estate agents. The usual package offered is a minimal base salary (AED3-6K depending on company) and 50% commission over that.

What you will end up earning depends on how good you are at your job. It varies from person to person. There are some who don't manage to secure any deals and end up earning only the base salary whereas, on the other hand, there are others who have ended up making a handsome amount in a few years and moved into their own business.


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

Have you worked as a Real Estate Agent before ?

New agents will focus on the commission on sales, forgetting that before you earn a commission you have to have something to sell. Getting the listing from the property Owner (where you might be competing against 3 - 5 other experienced agents for the listing) is typically much harder than the selling the property.

As in every business, you have to ask yourself honestly what will set you apart from the established competition. 

I believe in Real Estate the failure rate is very high. 90% of agents leave to go on and do something else in the first 12 months, meaning only 10% will be successful and remain within he industry in the medium-long term.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not one of these low lifes but it beggars belief imo that Dubai continues to let real estate brokers recruit on 100% commission. Yet more short sighted thinking. 

1234 this is not directed at you personally. There are and have been just far far far too many fly by night, shifty, disreputable, scrum of the earth real estate agents in Dubai over the last few years. 

Many of the worst culprits are/were on these commission only "deals" which seems to equate to them losing any sense of what is and is not morally acceptable. 

Unless you fancy working with these types steer a wide berth from anywhere paying just commission is my advice. 

If you do move to Dubai then you'll have to develop a thick skin ultra fast cos everyone here HATES real estate brokers :;


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I'm not one of these low lifes but it beggars belief imo that Dubai continues to let real estate brokers recruit on 100% commission. Yet more short sighted thinking.
> 
> 1234 this is not directed at you personally. There are and have been just far far far too many fly by night, shifty, disreputable, scrum of the earth real estate agents in Dubai over the last few years.
> 
> ...


The OP should take this as an Opportunity....


----------

